# Traffic laws in turkey



## eastender (Jan 28, 2009)

HI I LIVE IN TURKEY. SINCE JANUARY NEW LAWS HAVE COME IN AND NOW ALL VEHICHLES HAVE TO HAVE A PROPER M.O.T. CAN ANYONE TELL ME THE LAW ON HAZARD LIGHTS? I HAVE AN OLD VW CAMPER VAN 1968, IT ONLY HAS HAZARD LIGHT ON ONE SIDE. DOES THE LAW REQUIRE ME TO HAVE HAZARD LIGHTS ON BOTH SIDE OF THE CAMPER.  THANKS TO ALL THAT CAN HELP. 
EASTENDER


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

We do not have a dedicated Turkey forum, so it is unlikely you'll get many responses.

If this information has been published in the newspapers, does it not give information about where you have this done, so you can go and ask them? Failing that, go and ask at the Belidiye and they will point you in the right direction.

Where in Turkey do you live? 

-


----------



## eastender (Jan 28, 2009)

elphaba said:


> we do not have a dedicated turkey forum, so it is unlikely you'll get many responses.
> 
> If this information has been published in the newspapers, does it not give information about where you have this done, so you can go and ask them? Failing that, go and ask at the belidiye and they will point you in the right direction.
> 
> ...






thanks for you quick reply. I think i will have to go to the traffic decpartment to find out. I live in koycegiz, mugla


----------



## Peretz34 (May 25, 2009)

*MOT in Turkey...*



eastender said:


> thanks for you quick reply. I think i will have to go to the traffic decpartment to find out. I live in koycegiz, mugla


Hi

We have just moved from Istanbul and had to jump through hoops to update our ruhsat to sell our car before leaving...
Info may be too late as you have already looked into it, but our experience was that you put it in for an MOT, they check it over and if you fail on a minor point, they'll pass you, but you have 15 days to correct what's wrong and have a free retest. If you don't comply within 15 days or it's a major fault, you'll have to pay again. They were very hot on lights, safety equipment (buy a full kit from Bauhaus is easiest) and a host of very bizarre details - our Hyundai Starex VIP model failed on having body kit that a previous owner had put on (roof bars and running boards), having an empty rear washer bottle (!) and not having enough seats! (don't ask... long story...) Be prepared for some shocks - they picked up on some very odd things unconnected with the actual running of the engine, etc.

Good luck - hope you breeze through it more easily than we did!


----------



## ijangocorpuschristi (Aug 10, 2009)

*weird*



eastender said:


> HI I LIVE IN TURKEY. SINCE JANUARY NEW LAWS HAVE COME IN AND NOW ALL VEHICHLES HAVE TO HAVE A PROPER M.O.T. CAN ANYONE TELL ME THE LAW ON HAZARD LIGHTS? I HAVE AN OLD VW CAMPER VAN 1968, IT ONLY HAS HAZARD LIGHT ON ONE SIDE. DOES THE LAW REQUIRE ME TO HAVE HAZARD LIGHTS ON BOTH SIDE OF THE CAMPER.  THANKS TO ALL THAT CAN HELP.
> EASTENDER


That's a really weird law


----------

